# '66 GTO Bucket Seat Wobbles



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Driver Bucket Seat Wobbles. I've never had bucket seats out of car and want to tighten bucket seat to floor track. I believe this will correct the wobble. All input is desired.
Basically how do you get bucket seat out of car and off the track it rides on.
Do you move seat completely forward to work off track?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you have to take the seats out of the car with the track on( 4 bolts that hold it to the floor) and then remove the track from the seats - I dont think you can get under the seat while its in place to remove the track.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Might be a rusty floor causing the wobble.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1) remove seat with tracks from floor. 2 bolts and 2 nuts on studs.
2) examine floor to make sure mounting points are intact (rust) as mentioned in above post.
3) Examine seat to be sure track is secure to seat bottom.
4) Examine track assembly. Make sure the assembly glides smoothly, and isn't ruined from over use.
5) Lubricate tracks and reinstall seat *
*Remember the driver seat is the most important seat in the GTO. It holds the driver in place, allowing the safe operation of the vehicle. 

Seriously, this is an easy project. Good Luck, Eric :cheers


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I'll keep you posted on the repair and hopefully it is nothing more than the thrust created when opening all 4 barrels on the carter and the nuts & bolts on the studs only need tightening.


----------

